# Late season Nebraska whitetail hunt



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

My cousin and I have decided that this month we are going to take advantage of Nebraska's late season muzzleloader deer hunt. I know most people in here probably only have experience with mule deer but I'm sure at least a few of you have ventured out of the state in pursuit of whitetails so I thought I'd ask you guys about your experiences hunting whitetail and see if anyone has given Nebraska a try.

My cousin and I have been researching areas to hunt and let me tell you, for a state that is 98% private ground Nebraska still seems to have A TON of public land to go chase critters on. I'm sure the public stuff gets hammered pretty hard just like Utah's public land does but it sounds as if it is still worthwhile to hunt on. I got a pm from a guy on the Nebraska hunting and fishing forum who was nice enough to give me some great info on wma's in the southwest part of the state. I'm tempted to give these areas a try but my research has shown me that whitetail population densities increase the further east you go in the state so at the same time I'd kind of like to go further over. 

Anybody have any advice for a first time whitetail hunter? I've been told to key in on food sources and to set up in areas to catch them in between bedding areas and feeding areas. I've been told that playing the wind is also of utmost importance though I already was aware of that. If any of you have hunted the state of Nebraska for whitetails before I'd like to know where you went and how you did as well as tactics and techniques for chasing the wiley buggers. 

After the hunt is over I'll report back to you guys and let you know if I had any success or if I came back with my tail between my legs


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm very interested to hear how you do. I have a bro-in-law that will be heading out to NE next year for dental school and I've been looking into taking an annual trip to see them and possibly hunt whitetail. Let me know how you do.


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

How long are you going for? I would suggest the further east you can go towards Iowa the better. I lived in Omaha for 3 years and had a blast chasing the whities. The further you are away from bigger cities, omaha, lincoln, grand island, etc. the better. Farmers are more than willing to let you hunt their land so long as you ask them first. Take a big map of the area you plan to key in on and knock a few doors. In my experience 75% of the farmers you ask will allow you to hunt their place. Shoot me a PM and I can give you a better ideas. If you are going to hunt wmas stay away from the ones near the big cities. Key in on rivers, streams, draws, tree stands, etc. that lead to the corn and beans.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

That sounds like a great time.... I'm anxious to hear how it goes!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Be sure you check on the individual WMA. Each has access for different things. Some are pheasants only, others are fishing only, and others will include deer. Be sure that before you hit them, you know for absolute sure if hunting for deer with a firearm is allowed on that particular WMA. Also - tons of acres of CRP land that are available for public hunting - but not all of them. You'll find those in the map book that shows county-by-county, those lands available for public hunting. Most are for pheasants only, but I was surprised when I lived in Nebraska, how many would also allow hunting for deer. With muzzleloaders, most farmers won't have a problem allowing you to hunt. They get a little nervous when you are packing a 300 win mag, but a muzzleloader or shotgun slug gun usually is no problem to them. 

As for hunting tactics - whitetail are most active at dawn, and at dusk. They'll come from their cover and feed in the fields. A simple blind set up near a fringe like this can be very effective. And a blind could be something as simple as a few hay bales, a tree stand, or just setting up at the base of a tree where you can catch them between cover and feeding areas. Also - ask the farmer for a suggestion. I've hunted private lands where the farmer told me exactly where to go, and what to do, to shoot a deer.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One thing if you decide on going to the sough west section of the state be aware of the big mule deer that are there. I have a acquaintance that has a farm there and they always take a couple of 180 class mule deer off of his property every year.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

If you spook a whitetail, he's not going to stop and give you a second chance like mule deer. Better make the FIRST chance you get COUNT!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Wake up early, hit th local coffee shop and ask if you can help them out with killing a deer! But read the regs first and know that you can only shoot what you have a tag for... Them farmers will tell ya to tip them ALL over!


----------

